
Jony Ive Sighted Driving the Apple Car Through SOMA - cheerioty
https://twitter.com/bretthellman/status/659097576277315584
======
techdragon
I'm not sure statistically if it's a more likely theory than "guy who looks
like Jonny Ive forgot to or chooses not to take his unusual paint only
protecting car cover off before driving somewhere"

Without some better statistics on how unlikely it is that any normal person
would have such a bizarre car cover, I'm unsure how to apply Occam's Razor to
this.

~~~
tim333
That's got to be a car under development cover. Now as to whether that's Ive
is pretty questionable.

Apparently Apple were in talks with BMW to make a car based on their i3 so
you'd suspect the Apple car might look a bit like that and there is some
similarity

i3:
[http://images.thecarconnection.com/lrg/2014-bmw-i3-leaked_10...](http://images.thecarconnection.com/lrg/2014-bmw-i3-leaked_100434426_l.jpg)

prototype thing:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CSWVwEMUYAEtB8r.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CSWVwEMUYAEtB8r.jpg)

~~~
tim333
Does look a bit like Ive though
[http://pasteboard.co/1ImkRv2u.png](http://pasteboard.co/1ImkRv2u.png)

------
angdis
That "car-wrap" thing-- NOT a good look! Where's the gleaming aluminum?

